
Coldplay Are to Last.fm, as Beatles Were to Billboard - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/lastfm_bestof_2008.php
======
Zev
Is Last.fm really as widely known and ubiquitous as the Billboards are though?

